# LFMC subject to damage



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I agree. I think LFMC is at least as robust as EMT, and the only restriction on EMT is "_severe _physical damage." Hell, I often use liquid tight in the same places I need to use rigid and it holds up fine. 

-John


----------



## HugoStiglitz (Apr 11, 2011)

On a side note, given the right size and length of either (EMT or LT) it could double as a pretty good weapon in the case of zombie infestation.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Depending on the application I think LFNC is good enough. For instance as a sleeve under a kitchen sink. But 300..5(4) does not list either. The problem is that subject to damage needs definition. 

If you allowed LFMC as protection from damage then it would be allowed outside on a wall where it may be subject to vehicular damage. I think that would be inappropriate. 

I think this would a very difficult art. to write to cover all scenarios.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Something that could run out to sub - subsection (h) or greater if the can of worms were to be opened for the 14' code?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I guess my interpretation of subject to damage allows me to use LFMC in most areas. Same for the inspector. I see LFMC as fit to be used anywhere I use EMT.


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

There are certainly places where a degree of protection may be needed but not to the extent of the acceptable means specified like rigid or IMC.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

I think "subject to damage", and the like should not be defined in the NEC. These are phrases that give the AHJ leeway to make a judgement call. I read once on MH by a poster that said "subject to damage" is an immediate, reasonable description, not a "what if this or that absurd thing happens" to damage the conduit. Wouldn't any conduit reasonably protect NM inside a kitchen cabinet?


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

That was my point Barjack. However, not all types of conduit are acceptable for protection. In no way should rigid be required in a cabinet.


----------

